# Any fellow Med-Tech Wanna-bes?



## Treemoss (14 Apr 2014)

Hello!

Just wondering if there's anyone else here gunning for med tech now that's been deemed in-demand.


----------



## blbenzies (17 Apr 2014)

Right here!


----------



## TroyG (18 Apr 2014)

I want to be, need to get my gr 12 bio and chem tho :-\


----------



## Treemoss (18 Apr 2014)

blbenzies said:
			
		

> Right here!



NICE! You look like your processing pretty quick too lol... good ol' Halifax centre.. so efficient lol



			
				TroyG said:
			
		

> I want to be, need to get my gr 12 bio and chem tho :-\



You got plenty of time to get it, just keep them studies up!


----------



## MedicTWO (27 Apr 2014)

Yes! Me as well


----------



## Treemoss (28 Apr 2014)

Nice! Starting to feel like the only male Med Tech wanna-be here lol... saw another thread and it was all girls


----------



## blbenzies (28 Apr 2014)

Females FTW! 

How excited is everyone to go to Moncton!? [/sarcasm]


----------



## Treemoss (28 Apr 2014)

The dream haha.

What's wrong with Moncton, when I drove by it it looked nice enough.... also don't have I don't have to do Moncton :S


----------



## blbenzies (30 Apr 2014)

It's just small and relatively boring.


----------



## Treemoss (1 May 2014)

Currently living in a town of 5000 people, and regularly travelling to lil hamlets of <100 people for work lol... tell me about boring


----------



## RespiratoryPro (7 May 2014)

I am also waiting myself. Due to a lengthy medical process, I may be waiting for a little time yet. But I have completed everything and I am just waiting for the merit listing. I am a male, so your not alone.


----------



## Goose15 (10 May 2014)

Just a heads-up for y'all: 

Just because the occupation is listed as "in-demand" does not mean you will be rushed through the process and off to BMQ all quick and easy. You will be doing the process like everyone else. In fact, there is a definite possibility that the "in-demand" listing can/will be gone by the time you are merit-listed. 

Hopefully, the process goes well for you - and it very well could - but do not expect it simply due to the "in-demand" listing.


----------



## Terrance450 (14 May 2014)

Fellow Med-Tech here as well.  Here is a bit of my application process so far.
Application up to interview went very quickly!

April 2013 - I was recommended to continue my PCP / IV cert. class here in Victoria BC.
Oct 2013 - Completed PCP / IV cert. course.
Nov 2013 - Told to get my BC Paramedic licence.
Dec 2013 - Completed BC PCP Licence.
Jan 2014 - PLAR sent.
Feb 2014 - Had to send course curriculum to PLAR.

Since Jan 2014 I have been waiting foe the PLAR to go through.  I have been told that this process can take up to six months.  I am hoping to get the call soon!!!

Have a great day.


----------



## Treemoss (14 May 2014)

Nice. Smart move on continuing the PCP stuff, it'll help out in the long run. 

I too had weapons tech as a choice, but it was taken off since I wanted Med Tech more. I actually called them today and was on the phone with them for a good hour about my application, if I wanted to do weapons tech still, and the reason why I didn't. It was actually a pretty good conversation, in the end he said I should stick to med tech.

I missed the May intake, but I was told that I should expect a phone call from them for the June/July intake for med techs. They are still getting my background check and PLAR done, but they assured me that once they get the ok from Halifax for next intake of Med Techs I'll be pulled in.


----------



## Trudel12 (20 Jul 2014)

I am a male 23 years old. I am doing my paramedic class here in Quebec, its 3 years and I will begin my 2nd year on september. I applied for tech med as a non-qualified because I heard I will be able to be paramedic also after all the QL3, QL5 etc.  I am waiting to get called for QMB also.. do you think its a good idea to drop out of my paramedic school if I get called before the end of my 3 years?


Thank you!


----------



## sarahsmom (21 Jul 2014)

you've been asking this same question in lots of threads but no one can answer it for you.
What is your ultimate goal in life? Is it to be a civilian paramedic and live your life in Quebec? Then complete your 3 year course.
Is your goal to be in the military as a medic? Then you must know that you may not spend your entire career in Quebec, especially if you wan tot advance through the ranks. Also your Quebec license may not be transferable to other provinces as easily as the BC license was and possibly the NB one will be. And on the flip side, Quebec does not tend to recognize PCP licenses from other provinces. Other provinces have very different protocols from the rest of Canada.

Basically, you need to decide what YOU want to do with your life. If you aren't sure, then finish your course so you have a degree to fall back on. The military is not going anywhere. I am not a recruiter... but a skilled paramedic, in good standing with their organization, applying for a medic position is probably always welcome. 
As you have been told previously and repeatedly, talk to your recruiter.


----------



## Trudel12 (21 Jul 2014)

Thank you man!! Hope to see you soon on the field!


----------



## Treemoss (25 Aug 2014)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> you've been asking this same question in lots of threads but no one can answer it for you.
> What is your ultimate goal in life? Is it to be a civilian paramedic and live your life in Quebec? Then complete your 3 year course.
> Is your goal to be in the military as a medic? Then you must know that you may not spend your entire career in Quebec, especially if you wan tot advance through the ranks. Also your Quebec license may not be transferable to other provinces as easily as the BC license was and possibly the NB one will be. And on the flip side, Quebec does not tend to recognize PCP licenses from other provinces. Other provinces have very different protocols from the rest of Canada.
> 
> ...



Haven't post on the forums in forever. I would have to heavily agree that it depends what you want in life. Personally I went the civilian medic route first for my own personal growth before pursuing the military.


----------



## Treemoss (25 Aug 2014)

Also, how are my fellow wanna-bes doing?


----------



## MedicTWO (31 Aug 2014)

Merit listed and waiting for the November selection date


----------



## Treemoss (31 Aug 2014)

MedicTWO said:
			
		

> Merit listed and waiting for the November selection date



Selections are November for medtech? Inteeeresting..... was hoping sooner lol.


----------



## MedicTWO (1 Oct 2014)

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Selections are November for medtech? Inteeeresting..... was hoping sooner lol.



Scratch that I got my call yesterday. I'm also semi skilled so I'm not sure if that changes anything


----------



## Terrance450 (2 Oct 2014)

Congrats on the call!!  Hope to see you there!!


----------



## Treemoss (2 Oct 2014)

MedicTWO said:
			
		

> Scratch that I got my call yesterday. I'm also semi skilled so I'm not sure if that changes anything



Awesome! Congrats! Here's to hoping they're still in selections .


----------



## Terrance450 (3 Oct 2014)

Well I just received the call today!  I will be starting basic training on the 1st of November!  Did anyone else get a call this week?


----------



## Treemoss (3 Oct 2014)

Terrance450 said:
			
		

> Well I just received the call today!  I will be starting basic training on the 1st of November!  Did anyone else get a call this week?



Congrats! I got merit listed today.. fingers crossed in the weeks to come.


----------



## Treemoss (19 Nov 2014)

. _. anyone else going for med tech? All the others I knew on here got in.


----------



## Pwegman (19 Nov 2014)

hoping that you'll get yours soon. wish u best luck on that


----------



## Medictb93 (17 Jan 2015)

I'm going for med tech as well! Did my CFAT and passed,  waiting to hear about the next step.


----------



## Treemoss (18 Jan 2015)

Ah finally! I'm not the only one left haha.



Hope your processing picks up fairly fast. The crew in St. John's are really good like that so don't hesitate to call them asking about it.


----------



## Medictb93 (18 Jan 2015)

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Ah finally! I'm not the only one left haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your processing picks up fairly fast. The crew in St. John's are really good like that so don't hesitate to call them asking about it.



Where are you in the application process? When did you apply? Are you from St. John's as well?


----------



## Treemoss (18 Jan 2015)

Medictb93 said:
			
		

> Where are you in the application process? When did you apply? Are you from St. John's as well?



I applied almost a year ago now, and I'm on the merit list.. just waiting for a call at this point. You may get processed pretty quick, you never know. Well.. not from originally, but I've lived in the area for a couple years now to work as a medic.


----------

